# Soilmaster "Rust"



## C_perugiae (Feb 26, 2004)

Has anyone with Soilmaster noticed a red dust on the surface of the substrate when it's been sitting wet for a while? I've had two tanks do that to me now (different shipments of the stuff) and it looks very much like rust. The first time I saw it, I thought it may have been rusting metal shavings because the tank is in an area with some construction going on, but I noticed it in my 180 a couple nights ago, too.

I'm not that worried about it, but I thought I'd ask. Please reply if you've seen this happen... I'd like to know how often it does.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I don't know about that, but in my setup I've noticed that several grains of the SMS have a clay-reddish color. It probably amounts to about 1% of the grains which is pretty obvious but the overall effect isn't bad.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I have 2 tanks that use soilmaster as a substrate and I haven't seen any signs of "rust" on them. 1 has been seup for about 2 weeks and the other has been up for just under a year.


----------



## fishstein (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi Guiaiacboy and Simpte 27,

How do you like the Soilmaster as a substrate? How have your plants been doing in it? I've been looking for a dark substrate for a long time and I think Soilmaster Select Charcoal color would be perfect. I've been using Flourite until now (Seachem says it's coming out with a black Flourite soon, but Soilmaster Select is still much cheaper). 

I've also heard about 1% of the grains are red, I don't think that would ruin the look. 

C, did you rinse the Soilmaster Select first? Does it require as much rinsing as Flourite?

Thanks,

Fishstein


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I like it so far. It is very light weight compared to most other substrates but it seems to hold plants down as well as flourite. It definately has a lot going for it price-wise. Supposedly it allows for great nutrient exchange in the root zone too (high CEC capactiy). The worst thing about it is limitted availability. I got lucky and happened to live within a mile of a Lesco distributor who had 50 bags of it.

It is incredibly dusty - maybe even more than Flourite, but I don't recommend rinsing it. It would take forever and I think the fine particles are usefull to the root zone. I experiemented with my 46g tank that I filled with Soilmaster Select about 2 weeks ago. If you fill the tank VERY carefully without disturbing the substrate the water column will remain clear. If it gets dusty, siphon everything off and start over. I had a slight haze that was completely gone by the next morning. Incidentally, I think this is the best method for any substrate.


----------



## fishstein (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks guaiac_boy. With each successive mad rinsing of new substrate, which takes forever, and with everything that I've read, I'm coming to believe the same. The fine particles offer very high surface area for nutrient exchange - it just makes sense. The only thing you likely have to contend with is that when you uproot plants or plant new plants and disturb the substrate, you probably dislodge more "dust" into the water column. But that happens anyway. That can be taken care of by your filter or by a micron filter (I use my Magnum 350 with a micron filter anytime I dislodge the substrate enough to release small particles and nutrients into the water column). 

How long did it take for the Soilmaster Select to fully saturate with water filling the tank in this way? I imagine it must have taken at least a day for the substrate to fully saturate and for the air pockets to rise.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Oh, there are plenty of little air pockets left even after several days, but you have to look closely to notice.


----------



## C_perugiae (Feb 26, 2004)

Definitely rinsed the heck out of it. I have it in 7 tanks altogether, but only two are doing it. I realized a few days ago that the only two tanks that have the "rust" in them are both unoccupied, just circulating water, so maybe that has something to do with it? 

Other than the rust thing, I really enjoy the substrate... it's great stuff. I'm not too bothered by it, but was just wondering if anyone knew why or had this happen to them. I'll post pics in the next couple days if I remember.


----------



## fishstein (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi C_perugiae,

Do you think it would have been ok if you didn't rinse it? Do you think rinsing it more than once is necessary, given the difficulty and the potential benefit of smaller particles for nutrient exchange?

Thanks,

Fishstein


----------



## C_perugiae (Feb 26, 2004)

One of the tanks with the "rust" didn't get rinsed at all. (Yeah, I'm not looking forward to planting that one) I think getting the stuff clean is not incredibly important, but some rinsing is a really good idea... no use in worrying about nutrient exchange if your leaves are covered in dust...

The only thing I noticed about the "rust" thing is that it only happened in the two tanks that don't have plants. I just planted one of them, so I'm curious to see if that change keeps the rust from coming back.


----------

